# Yeah pomps!!!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Got down to p'cola beach around 3:30 and the moment I get there with in seconds get my first pompano! Bite lasted till around 4:30 or so and shut down. Went 3 for 5!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice job.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Ataboy hand!!!


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

What were you using for bait?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Fresh peeled Skrimps! :thumbup:


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, nice catch

Kevin


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Was sitting just to your west reading a book and man was I wishing I had a rod with me. The first one you caught looked like it had some good size to it. 

Went offshore yesterday and had a great trip so today I decided to get some exercise and ride the road bike on the beach, not fish. Afterward a quick 18 miles grabbed a sandwich and a book and soon wished I was fishing. Congrats.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man I think I seen ya down there! How did you know it was me?


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

I knew it was you by the speed in which you caught that first pompano and the size of it. It was killing me to be sittting there with a book. Even though I had a great trip offshore yesterday, once I got to the beach I was wishing I could wet a line. (Just posted about the offshore trip.)


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha cool deal man! See your post way to go!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job man!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

good job! they look to be good sized too..


----------

